

Ubuntu cron stops working after auto update, check your backups - abarringer
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/790538

======
akent
This hurt me. I didn't notice until 24 hours later that no cron jobs had run
at all the previous day.

Affects my confidence in updates big time.

